# Healthcare in spain



## cisco kid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi all
Here's hoping somebody can help. We are both fully retired in the UK and intend to move permanently to Spain later this year. We intend to initially rent a property until we find the area we want to settle in and then purchase a property. Will my wife and I automatically be covered by state healthcare or would we need to buy healthcare cover? And will we be covered by healthcare whether or not we are in a rental situation or ownership?

Thank you for any advice/information.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi, if you are coming over to Spain to live permanently you can apply to the overseas healthcare department at Newcastle UK for an S1 healthcare form. When it's completed and accepted at the Spanish INSS (equivalent to the DHSS) you will receive a Spanish healthcare card which entitles you to full healthcare in Spain. You won't need to buy any additional private healthcare.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

What @tebo53 said but ONLY if you are UK State Pensioners - that is, not simply retired.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

cisco kid said:


> And will we be covered by healthcare whether or not we are in a rental situation or ownership?


Whether you own a property or are renting one is irrelevant to obtaining healthcare cover.

As the others have said, if you are in receipt of UK state pensions you should obtain S1 forms from the DWP Overseas Healthcare Department in Newcastle. This means that the UK Government will pay Spain for your healthcare. If only one of you is currently a state pensioner the other spouse can be covered by an S1 as their dependant until they become a state pensioner in their own right.

If neither of you is in receipt of a UK state pension then you would need private health insurance and this is required in order to register as a foreign resident in Spain (for pensioners, the S1 form is accepted as proof of healthcare cover). After you have been officially resident in Spain for at least one year, in some (but not all) regions it is possible to pay into the state healthcare system (called the Convenio Especial). It costs €60 per person per month for those aged up to 65 and €157 per person per month for those aged €157 but that does not include the cost of any medication which must be paid for separately.


----------



## Patico (Sep 24, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> Whether you own a property or are renting one is irrelevant to obtaining healthcare cover.
> It costs €60 per person per month for those aged up to 65 and €157 per person *per month for those aged €157* but that does not include the cost of any medication which must be paid for separately.


Now that is a ripe old age:laugh:


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

For those of us who are non pensioners - depending entirely on individual circumstances ( general health, age)-its worth checking that private health care may well be actually cheaper than the Con Esp


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Best to go to the Oracle itself
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/healthcare-in-spain
For other questions like taxation and buying property see this page
https://www.gov.uk/world/spain#/world/living-in-spain

Also look at the FAQ stickies at the top of the Spain page for lots of info


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I can't complain
Sorting quotes currently and for boss and me (48/55) full cover inc most dentistry etc - €1100


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Patico said:


> Now that is a ripe old age:laugh:


Oops! Yes, well spotted. Don't think the Spanish health authorities would be getting many paying into the system in that age bracket.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Rabbitcat said:


> Well I can't complain
> Sorting quotes currently and for boss and me (48/55) full cover inc most dentistry etc - €1100


Are you talking about €1100/month? 

If so, I'd look elsewhere. We pay about €3000/yr for coverage with Sanitas. There is no excess, prescription reimbursement 50% up to €300/yr, 600 reimbursement on eyeglasses at 50% plus dental with very decent coverage. I was 65 wife 55 when the insurance was purchased. 

I do get a small UK state pension, but was concerned about trying to arrange private coverage if required on the final Brexit agreement. Premiums go way up over 65. Sanitas has been great. I am having my first knee replaced at the end of the month and the second one scheduled in May.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> For those of us who are non pensioners - depending entirely on individual circumstances ( general health, age)-its worth checking that private health care may well be actually cheaper than the Con Esp


Cheaper and better! With private insurance you can make an appointment directly with a specialist and see him/her within days. MRI, CT scans also arranged within days. Annual health checks including blood/urine analysis, ECG and chest X-ray are usually also included. From my experience the Spanish public health service is excellent for emergencies but not so efficient on follow-up. For example, a friend had an urgent urological problem which was quickly resolved at A&E. He was told he needed to see a Urologist (back in December) and the appointment is not until May! Another friend, an elderly man, had a seizure a few weeks ago and was rushed to A&E. Again, fast, efficient treatment but he is still waiting for an appointment with a neurologist. When arranging your medical cover ask about annual price increases. In our first year we signed up with Sanitas and, despite no claims being made, the premium increase was 11% for the second year. We cancelled and went with El Perpertuo Socorro (now part of Salus) who promised annual increases would be in line with official inflation figures. We have been with them for nine years and they have so far honoured this pledge (apart from age increases at 60 and 65, as specified in advance).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Phil Squares said:


> Are you talking about €1100/month?
> 
> If so, I'd look elsewhere. We pay about €3000/yr for coverage with Sanitas. There is no excess, prescription reimbursement 50% up to €300/yr, 600 reimbursement on eyeglasses at 50% plus dental with very decent coverage. I was 65 wife 55 when the insurance was purchased.
> 
> I do get a small UK state pension, but was concerned about trying to arrange private coverage if required on the final Brexit agreement. Premiums go way up over 65. Sanitas has been great. I am having my first knee replaced at the end of the month and the second one scheduled in May.



It's €1100 a year for the both of us


----------



## cisco kid (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi everybody
Thanks very much for your very helpful replies. Sorry I should have made clearer, we are both fully retired state pensioners (67 & 68). I understand that we would be required to pay for any prescriptions, is that correct? Not that we intend to move to Spain and be ill. LOL
Thanks again for your replies.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Payment of prescriptions can depend on the area that you live and how much your annual income is. I think if your income is 18000 or less then you pay 10% of the cost. Where we live, if you are in the system, treatment and prescriptions are free to pensioners. 

Steve


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> Payment of prescriptions can depend on the area that you live and how much your annual income is. I think if your income is 18000 or less then you pay 10% of the cost. Where we live, if you are in the system, treatment and prescriptions are free to pensioners.
> 
> Steve


In Comm. Valencia (or may be just Valencia province) they are completely free for State Pensioners (ISTR)


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yes its a bit of a bollox having to buy medication but I have been very lucky thus far in that the medication I get on prescription in Belfast is available over the counter in Spain and all very cheap too


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> In Comm. Valencia (or may be just Valencia province) they are completely free for State Pensioners (ISTR)


Yes that's correct, state pensionrs don't pay for medication - throughout the Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Rabbitcat said:


> It's €1100 a year for the both of us


If you don't mind, who is that with? Just to confirm, no excess, pharmacy, dental and eye glass also included?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Try both acierto and rastreator comparison sites


----------

